# Where does your Chi go...



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

When you are not home? Does your baby have run of the house? Is it different if you are at work vs. running to the store? 

Just curious what others do.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby goes in the bathroom with a pee pad, blanket, water and toys. He likes it in there. If I'm just taking the trash out or go to the mail center or running to get fast food or something, I let him run loose. We are working his way up to full freedom when I'm not there, but he isn't ready yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When I'm not home, Midgie has run of the house. I think she lays on the back of the couch for the most part where she can see out the picture window. She watches for when we come home.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine have the run of the house but by watching them on a webcam while at work.... they don't venture far from the couch and window.... they sleep mostly all day


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

Ren's area has expanded quite a bit. When I first got him, he only stayed in our kitchen/dinette area (which is pretty large) and he went in a playpen when I left the house or at bedtime.

As he did well with potty training, I stopped using the pen and allowed him to just be in the kitchen at all times. Now it has expanded where, when I am home, most of the time he is allowed in the entire house except for the "cat's room" which is our spare bedroom where we keep her food dish and a litter box, and except the dining room, where we have another litter box. At bedtime or when nobody is home, he is in the kitchen.

*Yes, I know it seems a bit yucky to keep the cat's litter box in our dining room. But the cat was repeatedly peeing on the carpet there (even after carpet shampooing and using enzyme cleaners), so my husband decided, if you can't beat 'em, join 'em. So now she uses the litter box in the dining room instead of the carpet - and we do move the box when we have company over for dinner.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel comes to work with us and our golden retreiver. I like having them with us, but he barks whenever someone comes in. Sometimes he stops quick and sometimes not.

When we are out shopping or something, he goes in a crate/carrier. He loves his "box!" He gets a treat when he goes in there. I don't give toys or pee pad because it really isnt big enough. It's big enough to hold 3-4 chis, but it is a vari-kennel, meant more for traveling. I can't confine him to a room because if can't see Susie, he would probably bark. He can't have the run of the house because I am a little paranoid to let a chi and a golden run around the house unsupervised! He would probably just sleep, but if were to jump off the couch or the chair, he could get hurt. So, I'd rather have him in his "box!" It's easier on the nerves - hahaha. Besides, we don't go out often at all!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

mine stay in my kitchen (large kitchen) when we are away. Otherwise they get into stuff they know they shouldn't like Huly's food and litter box etc


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

We have a very open layout in our home, so the dogs have free run of the lower level. It's carpeted and we tried to just make it feel like one huge "den" (basically just like crate training, except on a much larger level) and once that was established, we could trust them not to potty inside. I'm home most of the time; but even if we leave and the house is empty (which is not often, as another engaged couple lives with us and takes care of Leon as well as Miles) the only one I put in a crate is Spike since he's still a pup. =)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

When we are gone to work they stay here:









On Sunday when we go to church, out to lunch and the grocery store they have the run of the house. I do shut a couple of doors but otherwise they are free. Everyone is 2 years old now and goes potty on pads and no longer chews things so it is good. 

When we are home they have full run of the house. They sleep with us at night.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx has the run of the house when we are gone and when we are home. I usually shut the utility room door just because that is where we store the trashcan and I figure that is the most dangerous room for him.

When he was smaller he would go in his crate whenever we left or went to bed. We slowly started to work up to him staying out of his crate and he did great. Jaxx has never been a chewer (except the one time I left my cell phone at home when we went out...but that was my fault and I don't think Jaxx liked the notification on it.) 

Jaxx slept in his crate at night up until a couple months ago but now he sleeps in a dog bed beside our bed or sometimes he sleeps out in the living room in his chair.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> When we are gone to work they stay here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that set up is great! They have so much room, it's lovely  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I bought 2 sets and there are 5 more panels that have not yet been added. Once hubby finishes the basement I plan (he is not so sure) to add the other 5 and set it up such that the potty pad is in one area away from the beds, toys and water. 

Our little one is a jumper and can jump higher than the pen we had for the other two so I just went ahead and got this tall one designed for bigger dogs and that way we have no worry!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I bought 2 sets and there are 5 more panels that have not yet been added. Once hubby finishes the basement I plan (he is not so sure) to add the other 5 and set it up such that the potty pad is in one area away from the beds, toys and water.
> 
> Our little one is a jumper and can jump higher than the pen we had for the other two so I just went ahead and got this tall one designed for bigger dogs and that way we have no worry!


I love your setup! I have been looking at playpens while looking for a second chi and that one makes me drool.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My two have full run of the house, they are not puppies however and have been house trained for ages, they go on pee pads.
Generally if we are not home they just sleep, there are doggie beds scattered throughout different locations in the house.

If my dogs were not house trained or had destructive habits I would crate them.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My issue is mine are still young 1&2. They are Double Trouble and my cat Huly who does have full run tortures them threatens to throw them off my balcony etc when they annoy him LOL. 

Also my Diva child believes if you poo on a pad once, or pee twice it should be cleaned immediately or she will use my kitchen floor to show her dislike. 

Mine sleep in my kitchen too as I would not get any sleep. They sleep all day while I am gone (unless they broke free) and think bed time should be play time. I am also afraid it would cause more issues with Huly as he sleeps with me normally on my head or on top of my legs. 

Don't get me wrong the chis and Huly have figured out boundaries and Sonny and Huly are trying to figure out how to play with each other but they also see who can torture each other more.


----------



## ~Lucky Chi Mama~ (Jan 3, 2013)

Karen - I like your set up too. 

And I like the webcam idea. 

Mine is gated in the bathroom with his things. I had a smaller version of what Karen had but that dog can scale anything! So I had to get a specific gate he couldn't squeeze through or climb up! 

I want to be able to leave him out but he is not ready yet. He will chew anything if he is home alone, garbage, newspaper, cardboard, socks, undies, anything! So it's just not safe for him. I hope one day I can let him have free run. When we are home he has free run and he sleeps with us at night now and he is perfectly fine. It's almost like he's mad we left him home so he chews everything up! LOL!


----------



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

the Kitchen and dining room. They are connected and we have a large gate that we put up so they are contained.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

When i am at work, Honey is in the kitchen and hallway, she has a bed, water and a few toys. She has a walk in the morning and at lunch, so she sleeps pretty much through the day. When I come home, it's walkies again and she stays awake until bed. 

When I am home, she has free run of the house. We just moved last month so even if I pop to the shops for 10 mins, I still put her in the kitchen/hall as I don't trust her in this house yet. 

I would like to leave her with the front room or the bedrooms too, but she has a habit of chewing wires! So, maybe not for a few years hey  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

when im away chili has run of the house except the spare bedroom which has carpet. the rest of the house is hardwood and tile. he is pee pad trained so no worries about being gone to long. he goes to work with me so he really isnt home alone much.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine stay in the kitchen my kitchen is HUGE tho they have their beds and water it's not often they're left home alone someone is usually here


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

When my mom is home (she lives with us) the girls have the whole house, otherwise they just scratch and cry at our door cuz they hear her. They have dug the carper up under my door a few times, now I have an extra carpet remnant under the door in case they dig again. Lil monsters. Anyways, when no one is home, they are shut in our bedroom, mostly cuz I don't want them getting into anything else, and they would mostly just sleep on our bed or the couch anyways, but also because we live with a German Shepard. He is the sweetest thing and never even tries to play with them, but I still would never leave them unattended. The room has their very large crate, which Izzie loves, their chews, and our bed that they sleep on every night. I used to have a midwest x-pen in our room for them to use when we are gone. We still have it, but don't use it. Bella can climb up, like a ladder, and Izzie can jump! I'd come home and one, or both, would be out. I got a pretty tall one too. I have a cover for it, but it's just annoying. If we have more room later, where we have a basement or extra room, I would like to set up a better x-pen that they can't get out of, but I dunno if I will be able to find one.

Karen, what kind of x-pen do you have?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie stays in the same space whether we're home or not. We gate our stairs and she has free run of the main floor of our house. When she was a puppy though, we would keep her in a playpen when we were gone. Now that she's an adult, she behaves like a lady when we're not there.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Douglas is locked in a bathroom if he does not come along. He rips up the toilet paper and pees on the floor.. we worry he might destroy everything if left loose in the whole house. I'm home a lot though.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

When Lupita was a baby my husband and my schedules overlapped 3 days a week. Those 3 days, I would drop her at an older lady's (grandma) house that lived out by me. I would quietly unlock grandma's front door and tell Lupita to go find grandma. Sally told me those were the best mornings... Seeing the little girl trying to jump on her bed. 

We lost grandma, and I was concerned about Lupita being home by herself. She did just fine. We left pads down but Lupita would only use them only if she absolutely couldn't hold it. No chewing of anything. She still has Bobo which was her first and still her favorite toy. My husband is now home with her every day. One of 2 things happens if he has to go out. If he tells her that she has to play big dog and guard the house then she will stay on the sofa and pout. If he doesn't tell her that then "Katie Bar the door....". Lupita is going for a ride!

Short story (and I have many about my dear sweet friend Sally). I got the milk container out of the fridge one night and noticed Lupita was dancing and spinning. I didn't think anything about it until the next time I got the milk out, and there is Lupita dancing and spinning. I called Sally and asked her why the little girl was dancing and spinning every time she saw the milk container. Sally never missed a beat... Her response, "the baby likes it lukewarm with a touch of honey in it!.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Winnie has a 6 paneled pen in my son's room(he's at college) it's big enough for a wee wee pad, food, water, bed and her favorite soft kennel, with room to move but protection from being loose in the house. Winnie is only 4lbs and my cats are 10lbs so I feel better keeping her safe in a room with the door shut even though she and the cats love each other, just to be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine have free run of the downstairs if Im going out during the day but if Im working a nightshift then they are shut in the kitchen with puppy pads, water, beds, etc. I would let them have free run during the night as well except its when my elderly cats like to come downstairs and have some relaxing dog free sofatime! (Alfie is only 15 weeks though so he has a large crate with bed and pads in a heated room).


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

If we are out for short periods, we allow Simcha the run of the house. If it's more than a couple of hours, we put him in the enclosed climate-controlled attached room (formerly a screened porch) which has become his private bedroom suite. He likes it there, and does not consider it a punishment. We often will give him in that room an IQ Ball filled with numerous treat items, and he is happy to play with that until all treats are extracted.

There were just a couple of marking incidents, which is why we decided to limit his roaming when alone. He absolutely never marks or pees in his private bedroom.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

3 of my 4 pets get free run of our large living room, the dog room & their play yard outside (fenced & roped over so no risk of escape or over head predators). Matilda climbs our gates so she is crated when there is nobody home. Our 3 show pups have their own covered pens in our dog room with a pad/litter box, bullies, toys, etc.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

MChis said:


> 3 of my 4 pets get free run of our large living room, the dog room & their play yard outside (fenced & roped over so no risk of escape or over head predators). Matilda climbs our gates so she is crated when there is nobody home. Our 3 show pups have their own covered pens in our dog room with a pad/litter box, bullies, toys, etc.


You should post pic of your awesome setup. It's like my dream setup!


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Our two were (I say "were" because we only have one here for a while) put in their kennel with small snacks, water, and their beds. Both their crates are big enough for pee pads, but neither of them will go when in the kennel.
If either of them run free, Leila will bark and cry until we get back, and Micha will chew up anything and everything she can get ahold of, lol. I think they're both more comfortable in the small space when alone. Once we move, we'll try getting them comfortable in bigger spaces and eventually let them run free, Micha once she's older and knows to keep the chewing to the puppy toys and bones <3


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma gets run of the apartment, we just close the bedroom and bathroom doors. Our apartment is very small, so it's just the kitchen and living room. She's good and she never causes any trouble or destruction. When she was a little puppy, we used to gate her off in the bedroom when we left the house.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My Pug has the run of the house, but Ike has to be put in a crate, he can't be trusted as yet. But we aren't gone long as me and Hubby are retired. A few time we have been away for 8 hours, and when we know that is going to happen, I put 2 crates together secure them with zip ties, they both have 2 doors so I but a door , open from each crate and secure them, and have Ike's blanket and toys in one and the pee pad and water in the other, works out great.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't use to be able to leave mine out either..as they've gotten older they've gotten more trust worthy & don't feel the need to find something to shred. LOL I could even probably leave Matilda out but she panics if she hears say the oil man pulling up into our driveway or something like that & I don't want her hurting herself climbing. Silly girl.

Here are a few pics I snapped for you Codi. LOL It's really nothing special. Our living room walls are nekked atm...need to get some pics up & I also want to get a rug for the floor as well.

Pups fav spot in the living room...... 










Other side of the living room...it's a bit tidy looking here--usually the pups have the blankets strewn all over the furniture & their toys all over the floor but I'd just picked up. LOL










Dog room--hubby & I have talked about taking the big gate down since I don't really need it being as we have the pens & we could always use a gate across the doorway if need be but it's just a pain to walk over every time I need to go in/out. And I'm not getting younger. haha Here there is an extra pen set up too since we had just had my friends Chi here for showing until this past Sunday. Haven't taken it down yet.











And the outside play yard--pic from better weather obviously. LOL Right now it's burried in snow.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Mine stay in their crate when I am gone because I still don't trust Dekker not to pee on stuff yet and they will attack my mom's dogs sometimes.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

When I leave Bailey goes in her crate and Emmie gets run of house. Bailey isn't quite two and still likes to get into trouble so I can't trust her yet plus I want to keep her safe. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mojo and Lola share a crate and Leo had a smaller crate that he goes in. To be honest, they LOVE their crates and prefer to be in them. I used to leave Mojo and Lola out before we got Leo, and they would leave us "presents" while we were gone so then came the crates! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mistymornings18 (Jan 3, 2013)

Chi chi and my doxi mix Anubis are allowed free range of the house butthe newest baby girl will be lockedin the doggie room.


----------



## rhonnie (Jun 28, 2012)

Titus goes to his kennel, he is a 1yr old and can get into things, so I feel better knowing he is safe in his kennel.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

My pups get the run of the laundry room, kitchen and living room. I am working on cleaning up "the front room" which is now just used for storage, and then we'll just block off the steps so they can't get upstairs where the litter box is. The big dogs are fully house trained, and Stella only goes out in the laundry room if I am not home to let her out when she needs to go -- not on any carpeted areas, thank goodness!


----------



## vienna (Jan 27, 2013)

My dogs were originally crate-trained before i adopted them. Personally, I find it cruel to lock them up, especially since they don't have any behaviour issues. 

In my appartment they have full range.

At my parents house they are only allowed in the family room, kitchen and basement. They are not allowed to go upstairs (where the bedrooms are), in the living room, or dining room. They respect these rules on their own, no need for barriers, the lack of dog hair in the house is proof. They only exception is early in the morning, if everyone is sleeping in, we'll start to hear little doggie paws start climbing the stairs, and shyly peak inside the room, as a little "excuse me, I don't mean to disturb you, and I know I shouldn't be here, but I just wanted to make sure you are okay...."


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

My girls go in our guest bathroom which is on the maine level of the house. I put up a baby gate in the doorway, put their bed and lots of toys in there for them and a pee pad encase they have to go to the bathroom. They whine a bit but they do fine


----------

